#  Krankheiten >   krampfartige Schmerzen im Unterleib >

## Fröschli

Hallo liebes Forum, 
ich habe gerade eben schon das Internet über meine Symptome abgesucht, aber meistens macht das alles noch schlimmer und man macht sich zusätzliche Gedanken  :Zwinker:  Bin deshalb schon wieder ganz aufgebracht und um Gewissheit zu haben, möchte ich meine Frage hier stellen.  
Und zwar bin ich heute Nacht gegen viertel drei mit heftigen Schmerzen im Unterleib aufgewacht. Ich bin auf Toilette, hatte dabei keine Schmerzen o.ä., aber dieser Krampf (so fühlte es sich an) hielt an. Die meiste Zeit krümmte ich mich, so war es besser zu ertragen. Außerdem hatte ich das Gefühl von großer Übelkeit, spielte schon mit dem Gedanken mich über die Kloschüssel zu "hängen". 
Schmerz und Übelkeit dauerten aber nur etwa 10 Minuten an, dann legte ich mich wieder hin und der Schmerz ließ tatsächlich langsam nach. 
Im Netz liest man solche Symptome immer in Verbindung mit Schwangerschaft oder der Periode. Schwangerschaft ist eher ausgeschlossen (nehme die Pille, da ich sie vor einigen Tagen vergessen hatte, zusätzlich Kondom) und meine Periode dürfte erst in der übernächsten Woche auftreten. Habe vor der Periode auch sonst keine starken Schmerzen (immer nur ein leichtes Ziehen im Unterbauch), deshalb war dieser Schmerz für mich neu.
Kann es sein, dass es sich hier nur um einen Krampf handelt, wie ich ihn Nachts auch ab und zu in Bein oder Fuß habe? Oder kann etwas ganz anderes die Ursache sein? 
Was vielleicht noch wichtig wäre, am Abend davor, also auch so gegen halb/ um zwölf, hatte ich Geschlechtsverkehr, hat das vielleicht damit etwas zutun? Auch wenn die Schmerzen erst zwei Stunden nach dem Gv kamen... 
Gleich zum Arzt zu rennen ist vielleicht nicht sinnvoll, nur wenn dieselben Schmerzen nochmal auftreten, oder? 
Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für die Hilfe  :Smiley: 
Viele Grüße

----------


## verpeilter Keks

Hallo. 
Ich kenne leider dieses Problem auch.. Ich hatte es letzte Woche auch so. Erst hatte ich leichte Unterleibsschmerzen und in der Nacht wurden es richtige krämpfe und Übel wurde mir auch... Bei mir ist es aber so das ich kein Geschlechtsverkehr vorher hatte. Nun bin ich mir auch nicht sichher was es ist, weil ich es nun schon zum 2 mal hatte. Schwanger kann ich auch nicht sein da ich meine Pille nehme + Kondom... 
Nun bin ich mir auch nicht wirklich sicher was das ist..
und ob ich vielleicht doch zum Arzt gehen muss. 
Liebe grüße

----------


## Juju

Ich habe das auch öfter mal, dabei aber eher Angst dass etwas mit dem Blinddarm ist. Und nach ein paar Minuten ist meißt alles wieder weg.
Beim mit allerdings nicht in Verbindung mit GV oder Periode, Schwangerschaft.

----------


## verpeilter Keks

Ja, bei mir ist das auch so, Periode und Schwangerschaft ist ausgeschlossen.
Hm ich geh damit diese Woche auch nochmal zum Frauenartz, falls es doch was boesartiges ist oder so..

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo ich habe auch diese krämpfe nur bis jetzt konnte mir noch keiner helfen ich kann kaum laufen die krämpfe werden immer schlimmer un dauern stunden an ich laufe alle paar Minuten auf Toiletten aber nichts was das bei euch sein kann ist wenn ihr zu viel durch einander esstoder zu viel fett einen trägt Darm sagte mein Arzt nur das konnte er bei mit auschließen da es immer schlimmer wurde

----------

